# Power feeder on table saw where to position??



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi all,
I recently picked up a Delta 3 roll stock feeder that I mounted to my Powermatic artisan TS. Love the smoothness, no burning, straight cuts, etc, but here's where the questions start! If i position the rollers as close to blade as possible, the cut piece between blade and fence hangs back after the feeder pushes the outside piece on thru. Do i remove the center wheel and position directly over the blade? One forum said to raise the blade up into the center wheel and cut a groove but that scares me...any suggestions? pics of others who have stock feeders on their TS would be greatly appreciated! thanks in advance for the help
Will Bess
Crowder Carpentry

ps former post on here dealt with converting this unit from three phase to single, picked up a converter at a local motor shop and it works like a charm!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never heard of a feeder for a table saw. Do not know what one looks like and do not know what I would do with one if I had it.

I assume that you do a lot of production work in a commercial shop.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've used several different powerfeeds on table saws over the years but I don't like the one you have. The overall size of the unit is too big to use for this application. The feed rollers need to be between the saw blade and the fence on the piece you are cutting and since this thing is so big and clunky you are having to run it on the outerside. One option is you might fabricate a fence for the saw that is thinner than the wood you are ripping and clamp it to the saw top. This would allow the powerfeed to operate over the top of the fence.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've used multiple bases, and move the feeder from the shaper to the table saw when needed. I set mine in front of the blade, with a very sight cant to the right towards the fence. The fence should be locking down well, as the feeder can exert some pressure against it. The arm goes over the fence and the base is mounted to the right of the fence.

A 1 ph, 3 or 4 roller, variable speed feeder works very good.










 







.


----------



## CenCal_Sawyer (May 5, 2012)

I mount mine in the top left corner of the main section of the TS. Position the rollers just behind the blade so it doesn't kick back and width of cut doesn't matter. Also between the blade and fence. You will then need to clamp the back of the fence in position as there are a lot of forces in effect. I also clamp a second board against the right side of the fence front and back for added insurance because I rotate the rollers slightly toward the fence to keep the piece against the fence during the cut. Hope this helps, be safe.


----------

